# Ruido parásito al conectar amplificador clase D junto con un clase AB



## follow8 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hola gente, básicamente el problema es el descripto.
Si desconecto el clase D, el ruido desaparece (aún con el coche encendido). Si lo conecto, en los altavoces conectados al clase AB aparece un ruido al encender el coche (supongo que viene del encendido del coche). Tengo conectadas todas las masas a un mismo punto.
No se que más hacer, las masas RCA están perfectas.

Gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 5, 2016)

Hay varias causas, que bueno ver las conexiones y los equipos, la otra es saber que tipo de fuente tiene el tipo D, ahí puede radicar el problema, pues los elevadores de tensión generan algunos inconvenientes, 
suerte


----------



## follow8 (Jul 5, 2016)

Es un kicker cx 300.1, no se qué fuente tendrá y no lo quiero desarmar porque aún está en garantía. Ya estoy pensando en cambiar el clase D por un AB de dos canales y puentearlo... El ruido es muuuy agudo, inaudible para personas mayores, pero yo lo oigo perfectamente. Hay otros parlantes que los tengo conectados directamente al stereo y en esos no se produce ruido. Solo se produce en los que estan conectados a la etapa AB


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 5, 2016)

Seguro que el ruido es del oscilador del clase D que se filtra en el clase A saliendo por sus parlantes, en la alimentación del ampli clase D Agrega un filtro tipo PI así el ruido no pasa por la alimentación,
También puede pasar por la ficha de entrada de audio.... incluso si están dentro de un mismo gabinete o cerca físicamente uno del otro...


----------



## follow8 (Jul 5, 2016)

Están muy cerca físicamente, pero no están en contacto. Podrías explicarme un poco más acerca del filtro? Cuáles deberían ser los valores de cada componente? Gracias por tu tiempo

PD: vale volver a resaltar que el ruido solo aparece cuando el coche está en contacto o encendido, pero es particular de esa etapa clase D que ocurre. Si la quito no tengo más ruido aún con el coche encendido o en contacto. Debe ser una combinación de ambas cosas y el efecto solo se produce cuando tanto la etapa clase D como el encendido se encuentran conectados, al faltar alguno de ellos el ruido no aparece.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2016)

Tu problema es el auto, no se que auto tenes, pero había muchos que eran propensos a generar ruidos, y dependiendo de estereo se escuchaba o no, incluso me ha pasado hace ya muchas decadas atras que dependiendo de como estaba carburado el ruido disminuia o aumentaba.

Una de las soluciones era colocar bujias con resistencias, los autos actuales ya usan ese tipo de bujias, y cables resistivos anti-parasitarios, si con eso el ruido seguía les colocaba una bobina hecha sobre una barra de ferrite de las antenas de AM o algo similar, junto con varios capacitores antes y despues de la bobina, y de distintos valores, no vale poner uno que sea la suma de todas las capacidades.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

El ruido sólo se produce con la etapa clase D conectada, por lo que dudo que sea sólo el auto el problema. Es un Peugeot 307, con las bobinas que vienen en un bloque y sin cables de bujía. Las bujías no son resistivas me parece, de todos modos el ruido se produce ya con el auto en contacto. También suele meter ruido en la radio AM esa etapa clase D, al igual que los balastros de xenon que también meten ruido en la AM, más no en otros modos de escucha del stereo. Me inclino más a un problema de oscilación que aún no se como resolver


----------



## pilm (Jul 6, 2016)

Hola @follow8. Yo colocaría filtros en las líneas de alimentación de los amplificadores. Varios capacitores de diferente valor en paralelo (priorizando de 0.1uF) y de ser posible una bobina en serie o al menos “beams” de ferrita rodeando los cables. Esto evitará que el clase D contamine con interferencias el sistema electrico y que el clase AB las recoja.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta pilm. Qué tipo de bobina y de cuantos mH debería ser? Alguna de una fuente atx de pc servirá? Y respecto a los capacitares, cuales serian los valores específicos? Electrolíticos o cerámicos? Muchas gracias


----------



## pilm (Jul 6, 2016)

Pues tendrías que probar de varios valores, todo depende de la banda de frecuencia del ruido involucrado; te recomiendo que inicies poniendo varios de 0.1uf hasta 10uF y vayas apreciando si obtienes mejoría, tendrían que ser cerámicos y de tántalo (los electrolíticos de aluminio no te recomiendo). Las bobinas si te podrían servir las de PC pero ojo con el calibre del conductor, pues dependiendo de la potencia de los amplificadores, necesitas unas cuantas decenas de amperios para alimentarlos, sobretodo el clase AB, el clase D no tanto pues es de alto rendimiento. Posiblemente tengas que rebobinar los inductores con conductor de calibre adecuado.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Entonces lo de la bobina en serie se complica un poco... Probaré primero con capacitores. Otro detalle a tener en cuenta es que si al stereo lo alimento externamente, no aparece ningún ruido. Por lo que claramente el ruido está en la alimentación y no en los RCA. Sería más correcto poner los filtros en la alimentación del stereo? Ya que ahí es donde parece que afecta la interferencia eléctrica


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 6, 2016)

Para, para dijiste que si alimentas el radio externamente no aparece el ruido???

ni siquiera en la potencia AB, si es asi mejor el filtro al estereo, mas barato menos grande la bobina


----------



## pilm (Jul 6, 2016)

Pues sí, en ese caso es mas fácil. El stereo no demanda muchos amperios y se simplifica lo de las bobinas.  Pero el filtro en el clase D sigue siendo importante, como ya dije, al menos unos “beads” sobre los cables; tal vez los consigan en la chatarra, pues los electrodomésticos que involucran motores suelen traerlos en los cables de alimentación.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Servirán esos supresores de ruido que venden en los autoradio? Me refiero a los que van a 12v, no los de RCA



Y los beads de ferrita veré si consigo en algún cable de electrodomestico viejo...


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 6, 2016)

Viendo los precios, y lo ambiguo de sus datos
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-551626161-supresor-de-ruido-automotriz-de-20-amperes-_JM_

es mucho mejor hacerlos uno mismo


----------



## pilm (Jul 6, 2016)

Si, no está por demás que pruebes con ese supresor que mencionas, suele estar constituido por un filtro paso bajo en torno a un capacitor y una bobina, lo malo es que está última posee un núcleo de hierro al silicio, lo que la hace ineficiente a transitorios de alta frecuencia que me imagino es lo que está produciendo el clase D.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Acá en Argentina valen unos 5 usd, pero uno no sabe qué tienen adentro. Si lo armo debería ser una bobina en serie (la idea es usar una de fuente de pc sin reformar ni modificar) y unos cuantos capacitores desde 0.1uf hasta 10uf que irían en paralelo. Si con esto no se soluciona, no me quedará otra que deshacerme de la etapa clase D


----------



## pilm (Jul 6, 2016)

El filtro que publica @nasaserna estaría muy bien colocarlo entre el audio que va del stereo al clase AB, pero por el costo, primero intentar filtrar bien las fuentes creo sería lo mejor. Por cierto, los cables que transportan esta señal deberían ser lo mas cortos posible, y apantallados; me refiero, a aquellos que tienen dos cables internos para conducir la señal y la malla externa solo es la pantalla que se conecta a tierra (no de be conducir señal)


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Actualmente estoy usando cables RCA no apantallados, estuve usando unos apantallados y el ruido seguía, al fin y al cabo los saqué porque tenían un falso contacto en una ficha y puse unos comunes de 3 metros. El filtro de RCA he leído que atenúa mucho la señal y le quita agudos, no es lo que busco...


----------



## pilm (Jul 6, 2016)

Yo no me desharía de la clase D. Como ya mencioné son amplificadores muy eficientes; comparando con similar potencia en clase AB consumen la mitad de corriente. 
  Yo, en lo particular suelo instalar bajos potenciados con una etapa clase D de diseño propio que puede configurarse entre 200 y 400 Wrms. Para los medios y altos uso el propio estéreo (si es de buenas prestaciones). La clave está en hacer un buen trabajo con los parlantes; si están instalados en las puertas se debe tapar todas las aberturas del panel y colocar material aislante, si van en cajas aparte, estas deben calcularse adecuadamente, acorde con los parámetros de los parlantes, para aprovecharlos al máximo. Así  ismo se deben instalar los correspondientes crossover. De ser necesario elevar la potencia de medios y altos utilizo módulos clase D que siendo de buena calidad se consiguen a precios muy cómodos.
  Como filtro suelo emplear un pequeño banco de capacitores; unos diez de 1000uF y unos cinco de 0.1uF. Los primeros me aseguran la suficiente corriente al momento que se presentan los bajos y los segundos eliminan la mayoría de transitorios.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Comenzaré comprando los capacitores para poner en la entrada del stereo y veré si resulta... Con que desaparezca ese ruido me conformo


----------



## follow8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Probé con capacitores de 0,1uf en la entrada de la etapa clase AB y no hubo ningún cambio...


----------



## djchispa (Jul 7, 2016)

la radio es Pioneer?


----------



## pilm (Jul 7, 2016)

@follow8; habías dicho que el ruido aparece desde el autorradio, es ahí donde tienes que atacar el problema, pues a la etapa AB estará ingresando a través de las líneas de audio. No te olvides de incluir una bobina en el filtro…


----------



## follow8 (Jul 7, 2016)

La radio es una Alpine. Con una Pioneer pasa lo mismo. Bueno, probaré con una bobina en serie y un capacitor de 0,1uf en paralelo en el stereo. La bobina debiera ser alguna medida en especial?


----------



## sergiot (Jul 7, 2016)

No es sencillo el tema ruidos en el auto, no hay una formula matematica para determinar la bobina y capacitores ideales, vas a tener que ensayar con distintas cantidad de vueltas de alambre sobre la ferrite, ojo que el alambre no sea muy fino porque sino vas a tener mucha caida de tensión, los capacitores desde .1uf hasta 2.2uf y en lo posible de poliester, colocalos en la entrada y en la salida de la bobina.

Una consulta, no tenes forma de poner todo en otro auto?? por lo menos asi determinas en forma mas certera el origen del problema.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 7, 2016)

No tengo otro auto como para probar todo, pero que el ruido de la etapa D se genera junto con el contacto del auto es indiscutible. Básicamente no se armar bobinas, y comprar los materiales para armarlas no creo que me salga muy económico. Voy a probar con las que extraí de algunas fuentes de pc. También tengo un relé de auto que podría probar en serie para utilizar su bobina, no?


----------



## sergiot (Jul 7, 2016)

Si, eso lo habia leido, pero con el auto sin contacto, todo funciona bien sin ruido?? cuando pones en contacto hay cosas en el auto que empiezan a funcionar, o el clase D se enciende solamente cuando esta en contacto el auto??

La bobina de un relay no te sirve, tiene alambre muy fino y demaciadas vueltas, las de pc puede que te falten vueltas, pero es cuestion de prueba y error, si con una bobina culaquiera sea y un par de capacitores, el ruido barja un poco, es indicativo que tenes que ir por ese lado.

Probaste con otra bateria en el mismo auto?? es decir, alimentas todo el audio con una bateria externa al auto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2016)

Con la bobina toroidal de una fuente de PC bastará para probar en serie con la alimentación del clase D o del autoestereo.

En el caso del clase D usaría 2 de las bobinas que trae y pondria una en serie con el positivo y la otra en serie con el negativo , incluso probaría invertir la polaridad de una de ellas.

Podés quitar el bobinado y hacer con el alambre tu propia bobina de varios en paralelo.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 7, 2016)

Todo el audio está directo a la bateria, no hace falta poner contacto para poder encender el stereo y los amps. Y si, con el auto totalmente apagado sin contacto el audio funciona a la perfección sin ningún ruido.
Probaré con la bobina toroidal en el stereo a ver si hay resultado. También me sucede que al encender los xenon de las luces bajas se escucha un chispazo en los parlantes que me da miedo que los rompa (sólo en los parlantes que están conectados a la clase AB, los que están directos al stereo no tienen ningún tipo de ruido), todo parece ser ruido electrico al cual el stereo es sensible. Este último ruido está presente aún sin la clase D conectada
Otra cosa para mencionar que no se si estará bien o mal, a ambos amplificadores los alimento con el mismo cable positivo (no asi el de masa que es individual y se juntan en un mismo tornillo fijado al chasis)


----------



## follow8 (Jul 14, 2016)

Luego de una semana agitada, retomo este temita. Coloqué una bobina en serie con el positivo y capacitores de 0,1uf antes y despues de la bobina en paralelo. No tuve ninguna mejora, no disminuyó ni un poco el ruido. Ni el provocado por las luces de xenon ni el provocado por la clase D


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 14, 2016)

Filtros en los xenones y filtros en las alimentaciones así no pasa el ruido del alternador
Yo uso unos asi


Saludos!


----------



## alaraune (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola, probablemente se trate de que el estereo no está filtrando correctamente la alimentación.  A veces, ocurren pequeños cortos que no dañan el funcionamiento del estereo pero dejan ésas fallas.  Podría haberse dañado un capacitor interno del estereo o algún diodo.  Lo digo por experiencia, pues me ha pasado.  ¿Dices que el ruido sólo existe en el clase AB? ¿O el clase D lo usas para bajos? Pues puede estar mandando el estereo el ruido a los dos amplis pero al ser el clase D exclusivo de frecuencias bajas, no reproduce el ruido.  Dices que si lo alimentas externamente el estereo desaparece el ruido, quizás la fuente con que lo alimentas está mejor filtrada que el auto.  Yo empezaría por revisar internamente el estereo, primero, de ser posible, probar con otro estereo que sepas que no mete ruido en el auto que lo tenga instalado.   Nos cuentas como te fué.


----------



## follow8 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ya probe con dos stereos distintos de distinta marca y ocurre lo mismo. El ruido lo genera la clase D. En la radio AM se mete ruido sin siquiera tener encendido el auto ni en contacto. Creo que ese amplificador mete mucho ruido eléctrico. El xenon es más de lo mismo, otra fuente de ruido eléctrico. Se me van agotando las ideas y la paciencia con estos ruidos. El más preocupante es el de la clase D. Vale resaltar que todos los ruidos son distintos, ninguno es parecido a otro. Todos son de alta frecuencia. Sin encender el xenon tengo 2 ruidos provenientes de la clase D: un piiiii fijo que no varía en los parlantes cuando escucho por USB, y se agrega un segundo ruido al poner la AM, este ruido sube y baja en frecuencia (parece un flanger de guitarra)

Para que se entinda mejor, si yo dejo la clase AB y el stereo sacando la clase D, no tengo ningún ruido (siempre y cuando no encienda el xenón). Por lo que la conclusión es que la clase D y los balastros de xenón son ambos causantes de ruido eléctrico


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Nov 3, 2016)

follow8 dijo:


> El ruido sólo se produce con la etapa clase D conectada, por lo que dudo que sea sólo el auto el problema. Es un Peugeot 307, con las bobinas que vienen en un bloque y sin cables de bujía. Las bujías no son resistivas me parece, de todos modos el ruido se produce ya con el auto en contacto. También suele meter ruido en la radio AM esa etapa clase D, al igual que los balastros de xenon que también meten ruido en la AM, más no en otros modos de escucha del stereo. Me inclino más a un problema de oscilación que aún no se como resolver



tambien tube problemas al instalar un amplificador en un auto , me volvi loco cambiando cables bujias colocando filtros asta que mande a reparar el alternador , desaparecio la interferencia del encendido. el alternador no es un elemento eterno, a veces el auto da señales de su deficiencia en algunos modelos de peugeot con centralizado, los vidrios bajan solos


----------



## follow8 (Nov 4, 2016)

Buenas, te comento que entre cambio de autostereo y cables RCA sin que se crucen con los de alimentación, he logrado que el ruido desaparezca. De todos modos, el amplificador clase D (exclusivo para bajos), mete ruido en la radio AM, al igual que los balastros de xenon. La solución temporal es apagar el clase D al usar la radio y no usar luces + radio AM a la vez. La verdad es todo un tema los ruidos, espero que no vuelvan a aparecer los de los parlantes, que son los que verdaderamente molestan. El sistema es muy susceptible a ruidos eléctricos

He intentado con varias marcas de balastros y el ruido en la radio AM sigue...


----------

